# [SOLVED] Meebo removal



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Someone, probably one of the grandkids, loged into a Meebo account, I think its some type of social networking on my wifes computer, Win 7, and is quiet annoying, putting it politely. I've searched for a way to remove it but all I've found is that the user must log in to his/hers account and delete from this computer. Does anyone have any idea how to remove this. It is not a program installed on the computer, from what I've gathered its a web based program. Probably uses her IP address, I don't know, need help.:4-dontkno


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Meebo removal*

It looks like Meebo has several usages, including installed applications such as an instant messaging client and a toolbar. Those should uninstall. If you're sure there's nothing installed on the computer, then it seems like you will need to sign in to delete the account

h_tt_p://www.meebo.com/support/article/128/


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Meebo removal*

Thanks for your input but there is nothing on the computer to uninstall and signing in is not possible without knowing the username of password. Have emailed Meebo for help, have not gotten any response from them yet. This is the pitts. Still looking for help. PLEEEESE


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Find out who used it on the machine, and get them to remove whatever it is that's bothering you.

If nothing is installed on the machine, I can't understand how it's doing anything unless you try to open it.

If you consider this an infection...

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Meebo removal*

Finding out who used the machine is not as easy as it would seem. There are 10 grandkids, girl friends of grandkids, boy friends of grandkids and regular friends of grandkids who are in and out of the house and all have access to the computer. I don't think it is an infection. From what I have been able to find on the internet I believe that someone logged into a Meebo account from my wifes computer. Since then she keeps getting "CONNECT VIA MEEBO" at the bottom of her browser window. I still have not received any response from Meebo. Weekend being over, maybe today.


----------



## CajunGuy12 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Meebo removal*

Finally got a response from Meebo. It is a Meebo Bar, which is a toolbar that their partner websites elect to add to their page. Its not on my wifes computer, its on websites she goes to, stupid ideas but not harmful, just very annoying. Thanks guys for your help. CASE SOLVED


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Meebo removal*

Thanks for letting us know. So marked.

BG


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done. I went to a couple of pages which had those Connect via Meebo embedded, and meant to post back my findings but got sidetracked.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

